# Vortex/Badlands Backpacks????????



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

Does anyone know the hours of the new location? I went Saturday to the 1700 S. location and there was a sign that sent me to 8100 S, and 1300 W Suite. D. Well I find it with a tiny little sign in the window, and there was no phone number nor hours. Any ideas fellas?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

sinergy said:


> If your looking for the W.J Outlet store they moved or I should say they got bought out but there new location is in West Jordan.
> 
> (Monday-Friday,8-5,MST)
> 
> ...


Just in case anyone else was wondering...


----------

